# 1956 Schwinn Reporter Feb - Dec(no January)



## 100bikes (Oct 3, 2022)

1956 Schwinn Reporter - 11 total
February, March, April, May, June, July, August, September*, October, November and December.
                                     *   September issue has been separated into individual sheets.

Acquired this from a collector friend a few years ago.

Each issue is in clean, very nice shape, no tears and only the original fold.

Shipping (with tracking) $12


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Oct 3, 2022)

I'd be in for $40


----------



## 100bikes (Oct 3, 2022)

Sorry, ND.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 3, 2022)

How about $90.00


----------



## 100bikes (Oct 4, 2022)

Thanks, ND


----------

